# help



## Feezy (Sep 28, 2011)

im looking into egg sharing and ive recevied my list of requirments, im unsure to what transmissible disease means, can anyone give me any examples of this that ill of heard of


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya hun,

I think they mean things such as all the STIs (HIV, syphillis, Hepatitis, chamydia etc) then things like rubella and all the other illnesses mostly caught as a child...

k


----------



## Feezy (Sep 28, 2011)

so if uve got it u cnt egg share or if youve had it?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

It would depend on what you have/had...

HIV/Hep... defo no
Chlamydia/Gonorrhoea are treatable to i dont think theyre an issue..
Syphilis... even if treated will leave a marker in your blood... so not sure...

Childhood ones... nah.... they're fine. Though they do try to match CMV+ ppl with other CMV+ ppl.. though you can have a + and - matched without problem. And will accept anyone positive or negative...


----------



## Feezy (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks so much, youve been a great help, i see you have also egg shared, whats it like?


----------

